# Book recommendation for someone who is fascinated by Zeno's paradox?



## Davidius (Dec 22, 2007)

My brother was floored when I was first studying Greek philosophy and came across Zeno's paradox. One of the things he said he'd like is a book that is "like that." Does anyone know of a book on Zeno's paradox or which has similar neat-to-think-about content?


----------



## danmpem (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been looking for one like that as well. If you find one, please post it here.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 19, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I have been looking for one like that as well. If you find one, please post it here.



Not exactly Greek Philosophy, but plenty of weirdness to go round...

David Lindley, "Where Does the Weirdness Go? Why Quantum Mechanics is Strange, but not as Strange as You Think"


----------



## danmpem (Jan 20, 2008)

Ooooo, I've seen that book around, now I have to read it!


----------

